# the Frozen Few is almost here!



## Unity (Jan 19, 2009)

Things are starting to hum at Frozen Few Headquarters. Workers are carrying in the furniture and setting up the staff cubicles, the networks are being wired and tested, and excitement is back in the air. We love this time of year!

*The rules are reposted in a thread at the top of the comp forum.* The judges are cleansing their palates (at least, that's what JB said), and contestants are preparing their cookers and work areas, sorting through their recipe files. 

Super Bowl Weekend -- Frozen Few Weekend -- is almost upon us. Ask your questions here, and the Frozen Few Committee will either answer them directly or turn them over to the Frozen Few Board of Directors for a ruling.

--John
(  )


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 19, 2009)

I need another lab jacket and another supply of Form 2234-C.
I'm also out of paper clips.


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2009)

We're on it, Cap'n.


----------



## dmtky (Jan 20, 2009)




----------

